
Slack is falling into a tough cycle every hot startup goes through - johab
http://www.businessinsider.com/slack-falling-into-tough-cycle-all-hot-startups-go-through-2016-11
======
arkitaip
I wouldn't worry too much about Slack. Yes, Microsoft's business app eco
system makes them a particularity challenging competitor. Yes, when Microsoft
decides to execute on something and the right people are in charge of a
product, they will absolutely crush it (see Visual Studio). But Slack has a
great product, razor sharp focus and customers who absolutely love them. For
customers who don't need deep Microsoft integrations and appreciate great
design, Slack is still a great option.

~~~
justintocci
Eh. I think there's definitely an opportunity to put a slack-like service into
windows server and that could take some significant wind out of Slack. I think
microsoft will figure it out pretty quickly. E.g. They put their dropbox clone
on all new computers now. The monopoly power they have will keep a ceiling on
companies like slack and dropbox. It sucks.

~~~
johab
I tend to agree. I don't really see the magic sauce that goes into Slack and
cannot be replicated by any other, well placed, company. It's well loved,
true, but most adopters so far tend be tech lovers, I believe, and they can
easily switch, or be forced to switch, once the entire company goes Microsoft
(or something else).

